# Repair to enterotomy and resection of small bowel



## cjrottum (Jul 11, 2014)

I posted this in general surgery also:

My surgeon recently performed a surgery on a pt who was in an ATV accident and had a laceration to the small bowel. A little further down he had a section that was necrotic due to the wound which was resected. I am wondering if I use the 44625 or if I would split this up into the 44120 and then 44620 since it was not the SAME section that had the closure done. His procedure report title states "Closure of enterostomy and resection of small bowel". 

Let me know if anyone has any direction on this one.

Thanks,
Corrina Rottum, RHIT, CGIC


----------

